# will-i-get-google-page-ranking-per-my-qualifications.



## Nusrat Jahan (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello,
Would be very kind of you to help me with my query.
I have a B.Sc. Engineering degree on EEE (3.24 out of 4), and Also EMBA on MIS (3.32 out of 4); I also have 4.5 years job experience in telecom sector and 1 year job experience as an adjunct Business Lecturer.
1. What would be better for me, applying for PR (subclass 186) or going as a student ( either MBA or DBA)?
2. Should i get general IELTs or IELTs for education?

Best Regards,
Nusrat


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

If you would qualify for PR, then that is probably the best option, as if you get PR, you have the option of working or studying.


----------



## Nusrat Jahan (Jun 27, 2017)

thanks for the suggestion!


----------

